# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Anyone see the Spike special with Mark Kerr?

## Monkeytown

I ssaw a special with Mark Kerr on Spike on Sun. night. It might be old new but I thought it was awesome. Followed him around for over a year through his addiction to pain meds and everything. He was a bad a$$!!

----------


## darmadoc

That sounds like the documentary "Smashing Machine". You can rent it on DVD.

----------


## Cuttup

ive on the dvd for quite some time now,.he's awesome

----------


## vettewreck

that was cool, saw it about a month and a half ago

----------


## Gmill13

I love Kerr, when headbuts were legal there was no stopping Kerr and Coleman. I love when he digs his finger into the cut on that guys face in his early VALE TUDO matches. The freegan TITAN! If you watch the outakes on the DVD theres a funny part when he asks Bas to beat his friend Ricco Rodrigues up when they spa, and BAs wacks ricco one and pretends it was an accident. So ****ing funny.

----------

